# Fall Fishing



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

What can one expect to catch in the fall from the surf? What is the bait of choice? Thanks for the info


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll go out on a limb..Pompano make a fall run (hopefully); Bull Reds run the beach, slots mixed in; Whiting; Bluefish. The primary bait on the beach is fresh dead shrimp or mole crabs (we call them sand fleas). Maybe a Sharker can chime in on what predators are around in the fall. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohhh oh Pompano!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Good Advce*



Pompano Joe said:


> I'll go out on a limb..Pompano make a fall run (hopefully); Bull Reds run the beach, slots mixed in; Whiting; Bluefish. The primary bait on the beach is fresh dead shrimp or mole crabs (we call them sand fleas). Maybe a Sharker can chime in on what predators are around in the fall.
> 
> Hope that helps!


You're safe; PJ. Good sound advice. I do love to jig fish during the Fall Run because the fish are there. Get after them in the coming month(s). 

When are you coming over here? I need that 406 handle and your 'Digger' JIgs are poured! JMHO C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Wish I could come over that way TODAY! I'm seeing reports of Pompano being caught in the Ft. Morgan/Gulf Shores area. We've got solid bait fish, but no table fare! I'm gettin' hungry!


----------

